# Control electroválvula



## amperioloko (Mar 6, 2008)

Muy buenas,
Quiero alimentar una electroválvula que en teoria funciona con PWM a una tensión de 24 vóltios. Sé que funciona porque habre el paso cuando la alimento con 5v cc (consume 1,25A), puesto que habre el pistón. Mi problema es que como yo parto de una fuente de 24v (vehículo)  tengo que pasarla a 5v y no sólo una electrováulvula sino 4 a la vez, lo he intentado con resistencias en serie pero me disipan 60w y es demasiado calor y tambien con 7805 pero tambien disipan demasiado calor.
Creo que van moduladas con pwm a 24v de tensión máxima, mi pregunta es como puedo activarlas, sólo me hace falta que trabajen cerradas (0%) y abiertas (100%) no moduladas.
Gracias.


----------



## JV (Mar 8, 2008)

Solo a 5V funciona On-Off? o se le puede colocar mas tension? Un 7805 se calienta demasiado porque le esta sacando un 25% mas de corriente y porque estas pasando de 24V a 5V, o sea 23.75W, lo cual es mucho.

Opcion 1: si se puede aliementar con mas tension, el regulador que uses va a disipar menos potencia

Opcion 2: si tiene que ser 5V se pueden colocar dos 7805 en paralelo


Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2008)

Si las electrovalvulas son iguales y habren y cierran todas al mismo tiempo tienes la opcion de ponerlas en serie. Con lo que las puedes alimentar con 20V y 1,25 A totales


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 8, 2008)

Usa un regulador PWM con un ciclo de trabajo fijo del 20% ( 20% de 24V = 5V) para la alimentacion de todas las valvulas.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 8, 2008)

hola
solo he representado un transistor, los otros los conectas a las resistencias que he dejado libres.
en lugar del pulsador puedes poner un interruptor, un transistor, o bien la salida de un integrado.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 8, 2008)

Pepe te ah faltado el diodo en la bobina.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 8, 2008)

hola

El IRF540 lleva diodo interno de proteccion. ¿crees que es necesario el diodo de proteccion?

otra cosa con fet no no trabajado nunca. ¿la bobina esta bien colocada, le llegaran solamente 5v?


----------



## El nombre (Mar 8, 2008)

Si.
Veamos el por que:
La bobina produce un pico de corriete elevado y el diodo protege el Transistor que para eso lo lleva. ¿Donde va a parar ese impulso? ¿Quién lo recorta o elimina?
Nadie. Lo mete directamente a +24. Esto hace que, si hay un diodo evitando que vaya más allá le meta el pico al estabilizador.

En fin y resumiendo: nada evita esa sobretensión en el circuito y a la larga algo fallará.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 8, 2008)

La tension de umbral maxima del IRF540 es Vgs=4V, significa que con esa configuracion nunca vas a tener 5V en la bobina.
En todo caso si se sigue esa filosofia, hay que agregar un preset al terminal 2 del 7805 para levantar la tension al valor necesario.
Igualmente es problematico, porque debido a la disipacion de potencia que tiene el transistor, la tension en la bobina va a variar con la temperatura. Un transistor bipolar como seguidor de emisor seria mas apropiado.

En cuanto al pico inverso de la bobina, no pasa nada. Incluso ni siquiera se usa el diodo de proteccion del irf540. Cuando se manda a masa el gate, la tension en Source se pone negativa  (por la bobina) y el transistor sigue conduciendo hasta que la corriente en la bobina llega a 0 .


----------



## pepechip (Mar 9, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> La bobina produce un pico de corriete elevado y el diodo protege el Transistor que para eso lo lleva. ¿Donde va a parar ese impulso? ¿Quién lo recorta o elimina?
> Nadie. Lo mete directamente a +24. Esto hace que, si hay un diodo evitando que vaya más allá le meta el pico al estabilizador.
> 
> En fin y resumiendo: nada evita esa sobretensión en el circuito y a la larga algo fallará.



Estoy deacuerdo contigo, Hay que meterle el diodo.

En cuanto a eduardo a la opinion de eduardo, preparare otro esquema para subirlo


----------



## El nombre (Mar 9, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> La tension de umbral maxima del IRF540 es Vgs=4V, significa que con esa configuracion nunca vas a tener 5V en la bobina.



El Transistor Colocalo en la parte del negativo del relé y polariza a negativo. El pulsador que excite con el positivo 5V. Si lo tienes a positivo siempre estaría el relé morcillon (excitado)


----------



## amperioloko (Mar 9, 2008)

Paso a comentar mi problema.
La cuestión es que pasando de la señal PWM, mi problema es alimentar 1,2,3 y hasta  4 electroválvulas a 5v con un consumo de 1,25 A cada una.
Mi diseño está basado en un microcontrolador atmega8515, éste excita mediantes sus salidas a varios transistores inteligente BTS426, los cuales suministran la potencia a las electroválvulas a 24v, esta es la alimentación de potencia del circuito, el problema viene al convertir esa salida de 24v a 5v para excitar las electrovalvulas moduladoras(100%, abiertas a 5v cc).
Probé con resistencias en serie pero al activar 4 electroválvulas a la vez el convertidor se ponía a 120 grados y es peligroso. Probé también con 7805 de 3A con disipadores y un ventilador pero lo mismo, perdían su efectividad al calentarse y disminuían el suministro de potencia.
Os pregunto por otro diseño mas apropiado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2008)

Y por que no te armas una fuente de alimentacion solo para las electrovalvulas de 5VCC de 5A ?


----------



## amperioloko (Mar 9, 2008)

Porque es una aparato movil y tiene que alimentarse a 24 voltios. Sólo puede tener un convertidor para transformar de 24 a 5 voltios.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 9, 2008)

hola

este es el circuito tipico para una fuente.

el zener lo he puesto de 6,8v, con objeto de superar la caida de tension entre base y emisor.
el tip122 es de tipo darlinton.





al actuar sobre el pulsador se cortara la tension de la bobina. Posiblemente puedas conectar en ese punto la salida de algun integrado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2008)

amperioloko dijo:
			
		

> Porque es una aparato movil y tiene que alimentarse a 24 voltios. Sólo puede tener un convertidor para transformar de 24 a 5 voltios.



¿ Que es un vehiculo con baterias de 24 V ?


----------



## El nombre (Mar 9, 2008)

El problema del calentamiento te viene por la entrada que le das al estabilizador. A mayor tensióna su entrada, mayor trabajo y por tanto calor. Usa una fuente PWM para evitar el calentamiento.
Lo que no entiendo es que tiene que ver el consumo de la electrovalvula con la excitación, un esquema de la instalación seria lo mejor.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 10, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> amperioloko dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo tipico es que lleve 2 bateias de 12V.
Si es asi mejor sera que cogas la tension de 12v.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pepechip, Veo que me adivinaste el pensamiento

Mas aun, algunas baterias de plomo se les puede "Ver" la conexión entre elementos, tal vez seria posible sacar una conexión de la bateria de 6 V y con esta alimentar las electrovalvulas


----------



## El nombre (Mar 10, 2008)

ojito a eso. 
Es típco hacer eso y que en invierno no vaya correctamente el arranque. Eso es debido a que una de las baterías se queda menos cargada que la otra. Eso les pasa a los camiones y otras máquinas en la que le han colocado la radio de esa forma: aprovechando una de las baterías. Es aconsejable bajar la tensión de 24 a 12. El consumo no es muy elevado pero suficiente para engañar al regulador de carga de las baterías.

Cada uno es como es


----------



## amperioloko (Mar 10, 2008)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
Tanto trabajar con tensión de 24v (2 baterias de 12 en serie) que no había caido en ese detalle, lo que pasa es que las otras electroválvulas van todas a 24v. Hoy he probado el circuito con 7805 (3A) con entrada de 12 v y va fenomenal. 
Sólo me quedaba ver si el diseño de parte de la circuitería del microcontrolador y va perfecto.

Saludos.


----------



## yvan (Abr 7, 2008)

*hola, como estan

Un favor necesito una ayuda .. tengo que implementar la etapa de potencia para el control de una electrovalvula sin embargo no es una alimentaicon cualquiera : requiere de un nivel DC + una  señal Ac superpuesta (dither) ... tengo problemas para implementarlo.

El nivel DC va entre 0 a 5V y la señal AC una amplitud maxima de 120mA con una frecuencia regulable entre 50 y 100 Hz*.


Espero sus sugerencias
Gracias
Yvan[/b]


----------

